# rated shows and prizes



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

... I think so... depends on what class maybe??


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I would expect so. _

_The Trillium divison here is the level below the A divison, and they give out ribbons at each show, plus points to either horse or rider, and then give out ribbons at championships._

_The only place I wouldnt expect to get a good ribbon at would be at a schooling show....but if I was showing rated, and paying a lot more per class...they better be decent ribbons!_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am only asking because I'm writing a story (it's in the stories and poems section) and I am writing about an A-rated show (which I've never been too) and I wanted it to sound realistic.

They actually rarely give ribbons at the QH shows. They give cups at some of them (plastic cups that say VQHA). I like them... but for the most part they don't award ribbons so I thought that might be the same for A-rated.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I was just looking at the prize list....and it was either ribbons, or money, depending on division. So now I am not sure. _


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Rated hunter shows give ribbons in addition to money and other goodies. At a big show, the give them down to eighth place, smaller show, down to sixth. 

Champion and reserve have the big fancy tri-color ribbons, and usually an embroidered show cooler or other prize. 

Culpeper used to give big stuffed animals in the lead line and short stirrup classes, the photos of the tiny kids on ponies clutching their ribbons and their stuffed animal were adorable. 

Big eq classes usually have some sort of trophy or plate.


----------

